# Two Plead Guilty to Poaching $13,000 Trophy Buck



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

11/14/08 Two men convicted of the illegal taking of white-tailed deer have been ordered to pay restitution of $12,988.

More...


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Ohio News RSS said:


> 11/14/08 Two men convicted of the illegal taking of white-tailed deer have been ordered to pay restitution of $12,988.
> 
> More...


I'm not a hunter, but I AM in favor of harsh penalties for poachers. My only question is...What if these 2 have no attachable income? Believe me, there are a LOT of uncollectible judgements out there. I would be interested to know what penalties they face if restitution is not paid.
Mike


----------

